# Pelicans Media Day 2013-14



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

http://instagram.com/p/e448Q3jYAw/

I'll try to post more as they come along.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

More media day pictures

http://www.nba.com/pelicans/gallery/2013-pelicans-media-day


----------

